# And y’all say



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 14, 2021)

Naming spots in other states have no affect. Arkansas already limits oos hunters now Kansas is looking into it. More states will follow. 
https://www.einnews.com/pr_news/538...wildlife-parks-and-tourism-commission-meeting


----------



## tucker80 (Apr 14, 2021)

Naming spots anywhere is a no go. Worst thing you can do. Im close to cutting out guest too.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 14, 2021)

Phil Robertson and Facebook ruined duck hunting.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 15, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Phil Robertson and Facebook ruined duck hunting.


I don’t think the Robertson’s had as much to do with it as many think. Social media and sites like this have a lot more impact.


----------



## across the river (Apr 15, 2021)

Duckbuster82 said:


> I don’t think the Robertson’s had as much to do with it as many think. Social media and sites like this have a lot more impact.



Duck Dynasty made it “cool” and mainstream along with YETI coolers.  This insane desire of the younger generations, and even a few from the older, to share everything they do on Facebook, Instagram, and the like no doubt has facilitated a lot of it.  It is funny how different age groups handled success differently.  I remember hunting years ago with the guys I grew up with, and we would pick up shells, tear down blinds, hide ducks in the boat, and do anything possible we thought would help prevent someone from knowing where we had been or what we had killed.  Kids and young adults today just can’t wait to post some picture to tell people where they were,  what they killed, and when they killed it.  Many of them even have all of their friend’s GPS location constantly updating on their phone.  Weird to me, because I didn’t even tell my mom when we killed birds because I was scared she would mention it to this guy a church that duck hunted, and I didn’t want any questions or competition. I have never really felt any adrenaline rush from getting any affirmation from other people, so I never really felt any need to talk or post pictures.   People today do for some reason, which is why public in a lot of places is a lot more aggravating to deal with than it was years ago.  It is what it is.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 17, 2021)

I believe I saw where AR was going up on hunting licenses this upcoming year. I can’t help but to think they lost revenue by limiting oosers. I honestly hope they lost millions and have to stick it to the locals! I pray this social media braving duck hunting world we live in slows down sooner than later.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 19, 2021)

kevbo3333 said:


> I believe I saw where AR was going up on hunting licenses this upcoming year. I can’t help but to think they lost revenue by limiting oosers. I honestly hope they lost millions and have to stick it to the locals! I pray this social media braving duck hunting world we live in slows down sooner than later.



Arkansas was short sighted. It assumed it would always be the waterfowling capital of the world. It chose to monetize interest in waterfowling over the short term instead of acquiring more land to deal with in the influx of hunters. To keep up with demand, the state should have tripled or quadrupled its footprint. But it really hasn't made any meaningful acquisitions since the 1980s. The over-pressured birds aren't coming like they used too, and traveling sportsmen are tired of being treated like a nuisance. 

Kansas has a golden opportunity purchase and maintain more waterfowl areas to keep up with demand. If the commission is smart, it would double it's waterfowl land holdings over the next decade. Most waterfowlers have no problem paying a premium price for a premium opportunity.


----------



## across the river (Apr 19, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Arkansas was short sighted. It assumed it would always be the waterfowling capital of the world. It chose to monetize interest in waterfowling over the short term instead of acquiring more land to deal with in the influx of hunters. To keep up with demand, the state should have tripled or quadrupled its footprint. But it really hasn't made any meaningful acquisitions since the 1980s. The over-pressured birds aren't coming like they used too, and traveling sportsmen are tired of being treated like a nuisance.
> 
> Kansas has a golden opportunity purchase and maintain more waterfowl areas to keep up with demand. If the commission is smart, it would double it's waterfowl land holdings over the next decade. Most waterfowlers have no problem paying a premium price for a premium opportunity.



It isn't the non-state hunters that are the issue, and non-resident small game licenses (primarily to duck hunters) have increased over the last few years.  Georgia actually sells more non-residents licenses overall than Arkansas, so it isn't like they have that many non-residents coming in, all things considered.


https://www.agfc.com/en/news/2020/0...g-hurts-conservation-of-all-arkansas-species/


https://www.fws.gov/wsfrprograms/subpages/licenseinfo/Natl Hunting License Report 2019.pdf

I love how you all think that theses states that don't have money to operate with what they have now are going to somehow buy more land.  It isn't going to happen.  Much of the public land in Arkansas, or Georgia for that matter, is federal anyway.   If they somehow doubled the amount of public land in the state, it wouldn't correlate to more license sales or revenue, because the overwhelming majority of people in both Arkansas and Georgia are hunting private anyway.   Just because your local WMA, or the one you hunt, is way more crowded than it used to be,  doesn't mean in the grand scheme of things that there are that many people hunting it.  They aren't selling I-phones to billions of people, they are selling hunting licenses.  In the grand scheme of things there isn't that much potential to raise revenue, and they are more concerned at this point with maintaining what they have.


----------



## tucker80 (Apr 19, 2021)

Isn't too hard to see if you take the blinders off and look around while being there.  Notice #1,3 & 4. 

https://moneywise.com/a/the-poorest-states-in-america


----------



## jdgator (Apr 19, 2021)

across the river said:


> It isn't the non-state hunters that are the issue, and non-resident small game licenses (primarily to duck hunters) have increased over the last few years.  Georgia actually sells more non-residents licenses overall than Arkansas, so it isn't like they have that many non-residents coming in, all things considered.
> 
> 
> https://www.agfc.com/en/news/2020/0...g-hurts-conservation-of-all-arkansas-species/
> ...



And yet other poor southern states have used a revenue-based model to acquire WMA land. Mississippi for instance. 100% of the proceeds of their lifetime license sales go into their acquisition fund. They have purchased something like 20,000 acres of wma land in the past five years.


----------



## across the river (Apr 19, 2021)

jdgator said:


> And yet other poor southern states have used a revenue-based model to acquire WMA land. Mississippi for instance. 100% of the proceeds of their lifetime license sales go into their acquisition fund. They have purchased something like 20,000 acres of wma land in the past five years.



If you are going to play, have your facts straight.   You are referring to Pascagoula WMA.  That land was a joint venture with The Nature Conservacy and the feds paid for 3/4 of it as a reimbursement from excise tax money on ammunition, firearms and the like.


----------



## jdgator (Apr 19, 2021)

across the river said:


> If you are going to play, have your facts straight.   You are referring to Pascagoula WMA.  That land was a joint venture with The Nature Conservacy and the feds paid for 3/4 of it as a reimbursement from excise tax money on ammunition, firearms and the like.



No sir I’m not referring to the Pascagoula WMA. I’m referring to the four other purchases at Mississippi made. Have a good evening.


----------



## across the river (Apr 20, 2021)

jdgator said:


> No sir I’m not referring to the Pascagoula WMA. I’m referring to the four other purchases at Mississippi made. Have a good evening.



Well post some info on it, I would be interested to see how the money was raised considering Mississippi is about 20 something on license revenue, and Georgia and Arkansas are both top ten or so with Arkansas in the top 5.  Pascagoula was almost 20,000 acres by itself, but like I said, that was a special case the feds pretty much paid for.   I am honestly trying to understand how you guys think Georgia, Arkansas, or any other state can double the public land offerings.   I'm not against public land, but I think this notion that public land can just be doubled and will make everything better is pie in the sky.   Start a nonprofit to purchase land that could be offered to hunt as public land.   I will donate so money.    You would get more land quicker going that route than you will waiting on the state IMO.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 20, 2021)

All Right. Civil debate only!


----------



## jonhayes (Apr 20, 2021)

Never understood why anyone would want less hunters, does it make it harder to have a good hunt sure, but getting young people into hunting (which is declining by every measure) is what keeps organizations and laws on our side.   You need hunters to have hunting.  The more money in it the more land will be preserved and the more pushback for the antis.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 20, 2021)

across the river said:


> It isn't the non-state hunters that are the issue, and non-resident small game licenses (primarily to duck hunters) have increased over the last few years.  Georgia actually sells more non-residents licenses overall than Arkansas, so it isn't like they have that many non-residents coming in, all things considered.
> 
> 
> https://www.agfc.com/en/news/2020/0...g-hurts-conservation-of-all-arkansas-species/
> ...


 
I realized the state doesn't have the money to buy new land, I would like to see the feds let us hunt tens of thousands of acres of federal land that we can’t now. The south unit of the white river refuge would be amazing!


----------



## across the river (Apr 20, 2021)

kevbo3333 said:


> I realized the state doesn't have the money to buy new land, I would like to see the feds let us hunt tens of thousands of acres of federal land that we can’t now. The south unit of the white river refuge would be amazing!



I'm not arguing against that at all.  I think anything that is publicly owned should be huntable for any game and with any weapon that is reasonable.   I simply made the comments above, because whether it be the waterfowl forum, deer forum, or turkey forum, people are always stating that the government needs to buy more land.   The government owns nearly a third of the land in this country now, 6% of the land in Georgia, and nearly 10% of the state of Arkansas.  What it is that people want, the governs to own everything?  That would be way worse for wildlife overall.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Apr 24, 2021)

It doesn’t matter how much land they buy. If the hunting is good and people talk about it on open forums social media it will become crowded. To think that we have no effect on the hunting pressure in Kansas or any other state when people start talking of how easy it is and telling people how to do it, your kidding yourself. It is no longer a big deal for people to drive 12-20 hrs to hunt for 3-5 days.


----------



## GTMODawg (May 4, 2021)

kevbo3333 said:


> I realized the state doesn't have the money to buy new land, I would like to see the feds let us hunt tens of thousands of acres of federal land that we can’t now. The south unit of the white river refuge would be amazing!



This is an issue in every region of the country.  Especially with waterfowl hunting.  Too much suitable habitat off limits forcing those still interested in maintaining the equipment required to hunt waterfowl over decoys into even smaller and smaller areas of public land or ever more expensive private leases.  Ducks and geese ain't stupid, they will avoid areas with too much pressure and stay on areas where there is none.  

I hunted the Columbia River in Washington state for a couple of seasons and there is a stretch of that river which is about 150 miles long, all owned by the people of the United States, and almost the entirety of that stretch of river is not only suitable waterfowl habitat but prime waterfowl habitat.  The numbers of birds is staggering.  Of that 150 mile stretch only about 35 miles of it is open to hunting with two areas consisting of maybe 5 miles each conducive to hunting success outside of a layout boat or a coffin blind, the latter being outlawed, the former being about as boring as watching paint dry.   People from all over the world converge on this area thinking that huge expanse of water in a major flyway immediately south of the Canadian border has to be fantastic...and admittedly it can be for public land.  But generally speaking it winds up with folks on top of one another, pass shooting one another's birds if they ever come near the area at all......its a bird watching paradise, a bird hunting nightmare most of the time.  This is true in all of the US....to much area is closed to hunting forcing too many people into too small an area and the birds simply avoid those areas for the most part.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 18, 2021)

across the river said:


> It isn't the non-state hunters that are the issue, and non-resident small game licenses (primarily to duck hunters) have increased over the last few years.  Georgia actually sells more non-residents licenses overall than Arkansas, so it isn't like they have that many non-residents coming in, all things considered.
> 
> 
> https://www.agfc.com/en/news/2020/0...g-hurts-conservation-of-all-arkansas-species/
> ...



I think you may want to do a little more research about your assumptions.  Waterfowling alone led to over $100mil in revenue for the AGFC alone.  They get license fees, and a portion of the sales tax for all hunting related products.
 The fed got about the same amount out of AR.  Waterfowl hunting generates of 18,000 jobs in the state of AR and the fed collect taxes from.  Im guess that’s a pretty huge $ too. 

With organizations like DU, And Delta Waterfowl AR can lease land from farmers or set up conservation easements for rest areas for little to nothing.  Arkansas did dig themselves a hole by not looking at the long term.  They have even admitted it.  There is plenty that state can do to increase duck numbers.  They need to go back to what they were doing 20yrs ago before they let anti hunting corporate jack legs take over the agency.


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> I think you may want to do a little more research about your assumptions.  Waterfowling alone led to over $100mil in revenue for the AGFC alone.  They get license fees, and a portion of the sales tax for all hunting related products.
> The fed got about the same amount out of AR.  Waterfowl hunting generates of 18,000 jobs in the state of AR and the fed collect taxes from.  Im guess that’s a pretty huge $ too.
> 
> With organizations like DU, And Delta Waterfowl AR can lease land from farmers or set up conservation easements for rest areas for little to nothing.  Arkansas did dig themselves a hole by not looking at the long term.  They have even admitted it.  There is plenty that state can do to increase duck numbers.  They need to go back to what they were doing 20yrs ago before they let anti hunting corporate jack legs take over the agency.




If you had actually read my entire post before you started responding, the “research” was done for you and the links are actually in the post I made. The argument made, to which I responded, was that Arkansas was loosing out of state hunters due to the restrictions on them, and should have acquired a bunch of land to deal with the influx of hunters. There wasn't an "influx", at least of any significance.

In reality, Arkansas resident license sales fell from 2014 to 2019 and the only significant increase in any license period was non-resident small game, which would be tied to OOs'ers duck hunting, who were supposedly no longer showing up.   Arkansas sold ~40,000 non-resident small game license in 2014 and ~47,000 in 2019.  That is a nearly 20% increase in small game license purchases, and while that might be noticeable on some WMAs when waterfowl hunting, it isn't close to enough people to generate $100 million dollars or provide income to the state to purchase a bunch of land.  It dang sure doesn't come close to making up for the large drop in hunting licenses overall.  I think you need to do some more research. Fortunately for you, the links are still there.

I have hunted Arkansas, nearly every year since the early 1990's.  The early years on public all over the place to mainly private land since the early 2000s.  The private land, which had been pretty phenomenal for years, has been abysmal recently compared to what it once was.  I didn't even go the last two years, because the couple of times they had a few ducks I couldn't get out there.  The drop off on that place has zero to do with OOS'ers, pressure, or the AGFC.  Migration patterns have changed, especially in the Mississippi flyway.   Blame farming practices, global warming, whatever you want to, but I have hunted MS, LA, and ARK all enough of the last three decades to have seen the change first hand, especially on private land that gets as little, or even less, pressure now that it did years ago. I'm not saying they don't still get ducks passing through, or that you can't kill birds there, but it is different for sure.   All this, its the DNRs fault stuff is ridiculous.   They aren't managing a trout stream or stripers in a lake where they have control over what gets put in and taken out.  It is what it is.  You can either adjust, or continue to complain.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 18, 2021)

across the river said:


> If you had actually read my entire post before you started responding, the “research” was done for you and the links are actually in the post I made. The argument made, to which I responded, was that Arkansas was loosing out of state hunters due to the restrictions on them, and should have acquired a bunch of land to deal with the influx of hunters. There wasn't an "influx", at least of any significance.
> 
> In reality, Arkansas resident license sales fell from 2014 to 2019 and the only significant increase in any license period was non-resident small game, which would be tied to OOs'ers duck hunting, who were supposedly no longer showing up.   Arkansas sold ~40,000 non-resident small game license in 2014 and ~47,000 in 2019.  That is a nearly 20% increase in small game license purchases, and while that might be noticeable on some WMAs when waterfowl hunting, it isn't close to enough people to generate $100 million dollars or provide income to the state to purchase a bunch of land.  It dang sure doesn't come close to making up for the large drop in hunting licenses overall.  I think you need to do some more research. Fortunately for you, the links are still there.



You are correct I should have done more research.  AR does not generate 100mil in tax revenue, I apologize for miss speaking.  They generate $698mil in revenue in state and local tax through recreation every yr...MY BAD.  Recreation has a $1.6 billion  direct impact on the AR economy yearly.  Stuttgart itself receives $1million a day during duck season. 

https://armoneyandpolitics.com/outdoor-recreation-is-big-business-in-arkansas/


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

FloppinBob said:


> You are correct I should have done more research.  AR does not generate 100mil in tax revenue, I apologize for miss speaking.  They generate $698mil in revenue in state and local tax through recreation every yr...MY BAD.  Recreation has a $1.6 billion  direct impact on the AR economy yearly.  Stuttgart itself receives $1million a day during duck season. View attachment 1086262
> 
> https://armoneyandpolitics.com/outdoor-recreation-is-big-business-in-arkansas/



So what are you arguing mic dropper?   Lets assume the $1.6 billion impact number is correct from "recreation."   That includes all hunting and fishing licenses, which they sold more than twice as many of as hunting licenses.   Not sure what minnow, worm, or rod and reel sales and taxes on 5.56 ammo have to do with the conversation.   Even then $1.6 is ~1% of GPD of the state.    So the "real" impact of the ~75,000 duck hunters the state sees every year is roughly 15% of the total 1.6 billion dollars.   Pick your mic back up.   It ain't that much money.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 18, 2021)

$698 Mil in tax revenue is a substantial amount to go into the state coffers so is 96,000 direct jobs.

"In Arkansas, outdoor recreation accounts for roughly 96,000 direct jobs, $9.7 billion in consumer spending, $2.5 billion in wages and salaries and $698 million in state and local tax revenue. Hunters and anglers alone generate an economic impact of more than $1.6 billion annually. A great deal of the economic benefits from hunters and anglers is felt in rural Arkansas small businesses."

 AR and the AFGC has the money to invest to grow their recreational GDP.


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

The original post said that AR had run off out of state hunters and should buy a bunch of land.   I posted resources showing OOs'ers weren't dropping and there total revenue generated from hunting all together wasn't even enough to buy that much land if it all went to purchases.   The next response was "Waterfowling alone led to over $100mil in revenue for the AGFC alone."  They don't generate even 1/5 of that in total revenue from licenses for everything combined.   Where is the other $80,000,000 coming from.  Then it was "recreation" generated $1.6 billion, but water fowling is a small part of that.   Not one of you have given any evidence to back up any of your statements, and I have proven most of them to be wrong.  Heck, here is the article he got his $1.6 billion from, and Hot Springs is the largest travel destination. That at duck hunting.  What am I wrong about?


https://armoneyandpolitics.com/outdoor-recreation-is-big-business-in-arkansas/


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

So show me something that says that revenue from due to "recreation"  has dramatically decreased? Show me where "duck hunting" impact has dropped off.  You can't, because it hasn't.   You guys are the same ones that thing the Georgia DNR has the money or resources to turn Darien into a duck Mecca.  I get everyone want more public duck hunting opportunities, I'm just old enough to not be naive enough to think it is really going to happen.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 18, 2021)

Your own chart in the 2nd link of your 1st post shows 6.2 Mil in revenue form non res licenses alone.  If you had researched further you would know (like I said before) a portion of the taxes from every recreation sale goes to the AFGC.


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

Still not sure what you all are arguing.  I would be willing to bet I’ve hunted the Mississippi more than several of you combined over the years.  Are there less birds there than there were years ago yes.  Is public land more pressured, absolutely.   It is here as well.  What I don’t understand is what you guys think the states can magically do turn back time.  Y’all are acting like the states spent more in
1995 and that is the reason for more ducks.  Festenthal, Bayou Meto, Black Swamp, you name it are still there.  If numbers are down, what do honestly think buying another 10,000 acres is going to do?  If
The birds don’t make it past the Canada border it doesn’t matter if the flooded the whole state.  What is it that
You guys are arguing for?   I’m simply saying duck hunting in the whole dang
Flyway doesn’t generate enough money to “fix”something you can’t fix.  It always the same junk on here.  The government is supposed to “fix it”
for you.  Someone explain what it is you expect them to do.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 18, 2021)

First of all I've spent ALOT of time in the MS flyway.  I've been hunting out there up to 30+ days a season for the last 15 yrs.  Second of all AR, and MS along with DU used to pay farmers to leave their fields flooded until planting season.  Nowadays the pull the boards the day after the season closes .  The GTR's don't get water pumped in them until 2 days before the season opens.  The last 3 yrs you couldn't even hunt Ashbaugh the opener out of a boat there was so little water.  3rd the AFGC got upset at the Corp for letting to much water out of the Black and sued them.  Now the Corp let's very little water out of the Black unless they have to.  That effects DD, The Black River Refuge, The Cash River Refuge, The White River Refuge, Rainey Break, Hurricane Lake and several others.

Common sense tells a man that when you get rid of water, you get ride of waterfowl.  Would you rather travel down a dirt rd with no gas or food or down an interstate with gas and food when you are going on vacation.  The Black River is now a dirt rd.  The draining off of water after the season closes keeps the birds from imprinting. Their are many more examples I have to prove that things can or could have e been done by the state of AR to better the hunting, and thare things they have money to do and they won't.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jun 18, 2021)

But hey..... Long as there's a line at ashbaugh camping week before the opener when there's only river and pump water,  the yee yees will be happy showing up and taking selfies in the line for Instagram and being told they can have the 3 or 4 crappiest weekends of the yr to ride around and "hunt"


----------



## across the river (Jun 18, 2021)

I spent most of the 90s hunting the public ground and was fortunate enough to have friends, business contacts, etc... to hunt mainly private from the early 2000s on.   A couple of those properties are managed with no expense spared.   All of there numbers are down dramatically the last several years.  The days of hunting the same blind everyday and limiting out regularly seem to be over, at least over more than a couple of day stretch.  If the public land was terrible and they were hammering them everywhere on private, that’s one thing.  That isn’t the case.  Could they manage it better, I’m sure they could, I’m not arguing that.   What I am saying though is when a pile of millionaires can’t manage a property to pull ducks
like they used to, there is nothing the DNR is going to do to turn the clock back 30 years.  There isn’t enough money out there to “fix” forces you can’t control.  Private land owners across the whole southern part of the flyway are seeing the same thing.  I just find it funny that people think the state spending more money or buying more land will fix it.  I have a buddy here in GA that has a place he had planted and flooded for years and killed a pile of ducks on it for years.  I have a small pond we plant as well that you could count on killing several
species on each year.  They
both have been pretty bad the last two or three years compared to years proper.  That isn’t the Georgia DNRs fault, and no
amount of money that I or them throw at it is going to take us back where it was at one time unless weather patterns or something dramatically change. It is all across the country, especially the southern part.   I’m not arguing that public land couldn’t be managed better, but not amount of money is going to magically turn back the clock on Arkansas anymore than it would turn Darien into a duck Mecca.


----------



## FloppinBob (Jun 19, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> But hey..... Long as there's a line at ashbaugh camping week before the opener when there's only river and pump water,  the yee yees will be happy showing up and taking selfies in the line for Instagram and being told they can have the 3 or 4 crappiest weekends of the yr to ride around and "hunt"



I only hope that I am fortunate enough to never have to see that sight again.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 30, 2021)

across the river said:


> I spent most of the 90s hunting the public ground and was fortunate enough to have friends, business contacts, etc... to hunt mainly private from the early 2000s on.   A couple of those properties are managed with no expense spared.   All of there numbers are down dramatically the last several years.  The days of hunting the same blind everyday and limiting out regularly seem to be over, at least over more than a couple of day stretch.  If the public land was terrible and they were hammering them everywhere on private, that’s one thing.  That isn’t the case.  Could they manage it better, I’m sure they could, I’m not arguing that.   What I am saying though is when a pile of millionaires can’t manage a property to pull ducks
> like they used to, there is nothing the DNR is going to do to turn the clock back 30 years.  There isn’t enough money out there to “fix” forces you can’t control.  Private land owners across the whole southern part of the flyway are seeing the same thing.  I just find it funny that people think the state spending more money or buying more land will fix it.  I have a buddy here in GA that has a place he had planted and flooded for years and killed a pile of ducks on it for years.  I have a small pond we plant as well that you could count on killing several
> species on each year.  They
> both have been pretty bad the last two or three years compared to years proper.  That isn’t the Georgia DNRs fault, and no
> amount of money that I or them throw at it is going to take us back where it was at one time unless weather patterns or something dramatically change. It is all across the country, especially the southern part.   I’m not arguing that public land couldn’t be managed better, but not amount of money is going to magically turn back the clock on Arkansas anymore than it would turn Darien into a duck Mecca.



As I said in my original post, my point is conserve what you have BEFORE you lose it. It has to be done on a macro level. That’s why I said Kansas has an opportunity and Arkansas seems to have missed its window.


----------



## Resica (Jun 30, 2021)

jdgator said:


> Arkansas was short sighted. It assumed it would always be the waterfowling capital of the world. It chose to monetize interest in waterfowling over the short term instead of acquiring more land to deal with in the influx of hunters. To keep up with demand, the state should have tripled or quadrupled its footprint. But it really hasn't made any meaningful acquisitions since the 1980s. The over-pressured birds aren't coming like they used too, and traveling sportsmen are tired of being treated like a nuisance.
> 
> Kansas has a golden opportunity purchase and maintain more waterfowl areas to keep up with demand. If the commission is smart, it would double it's waterfowl land holdings over the next decade. Most waterfowlers have no problem paying a premium price for a premium opportunity.


What are the prices that Arkansas is allowed to pay per acre for land? It's not much up here and they need help purchasing land.


----------

